# Double Yolks!



## rodentraiser (Aug 15, 2016)

I've been buying jumbo eggs from Winco for a couple of years. Right now they're pretty cheap, about $1.19/dozen. I've gotten a couple double yolks in that time, but in this last dozen, I've had two eggs that had double yolks! Granted, the yolks are smaller than single ones, but I'm still tickled about it!


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 15, 2016)

Isn't that a nice bonus??  I haven't seen a double yolked egg in years - at least with grocery store eggs.


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 15, 2016)

Every now and then , when I collect eggs from my chickens, there will be one egg slightly bigger than the rest.  Crack it open, and sure enough, a double yolk.  I get a kick out of it every time I see it.


----------



## blissful (Aug 15, 2016)

me too!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 15, 2016)

Love getting the double yolks, especially when I use to raise cornish cross meat chickens.  The eggs were always jumbo, and the yolk were deep orange.  Those chickens were fed corn, barley, and whatever insects an grubs they could find while roaming about the yard.  When they saw a mouse, or rat, or other small rodent, look out.  That critter was gone in seconds flat.  Those birds laid superior eggs, and the roosters were very tasty.  Mmmmm, double yolks.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie (Aug 15, 2016)

There was a corner store in my neighborhood that guaranteed double yolks in every egg. And he never got word that one egg had only one yolk. To bad, he died and the family closed the store.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 15, 2016)

When I was a little girl, I'd brown paper bag jumbo eggs of six for my parents Mom and Pop grocery store...all of them had double yolks. They were so big, they really had full size double yolks. When I grew up and left home, single yolks looked so strange.


----------



## jabbur (Aug 16, 2016)

I love double yolks!  I remember my mom would sometimes buy a dozen double yolks.  Not sure where she'd get them. Definitely not at the grocery.  It may have been at the butcher shop that also sold some produce.  Anyway, I clearly remember her tricking my little brother with them one day.  She told him tapping the egg twice to break it open would give it 2 yolks.  She proceeded to do that with 2 eggs and got 4 yolks.  He said to try for 3.  She said she didn't think it would work but she tapped it three times and got a triple yolk!  Boy were we all surprised!  We laughed so hard!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 16, 2016)

jabbur said:


> I love double yolks!  I remember my mom would sometimes buy a dozen double yolks.  Not sure where she'd get them. Definitely not at the grocery.  It may have been at the butcher shop that also sold some produce.  Anyway, I clearly remember her tricking my little brother with them one day.  She told him tapping the egg twice to break it open would give it 2 yolks.  She proceeded to do that with 2 eggs and got 4 yolks.  He said to try for 3.  She said she didn't think it would work but she tapped it three times and got a triple yolk!  Boy were we all surprised!  We laughed so hard!



I have never seen three yolks.  What a rare find, and at such a 1 in a million chances.  I'd say it was perfect timing.  Good story.

Bob Flowers


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 16, 2016)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Love getting the double yolks, especially when I use to raise cornish cross meat chickens.  The eggs were always jumbo, and the yolk were deep orange.  Those chickens were fed corn, barley, and whatever insects an grubs they could find while roaming about the yard.  When they saw a mouse, or rat, or other small rodent, look out.  That critter was gone in seconds flat.  Those birds laid superior eggs, and the roosters were very tasty.  Mmmmm, double yolks.
> 
> Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



They ate rats????


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 16, 2016)

Land's and Byerly's here are selling Jumbo eggs, I'd be surprised if I did not get at least one egg with double yolk.


----------



## rodentraiser (Aug 16, 2016)

Has anyone noticed if they buy jumbo eggs that the shells are also much thinner? I ran out of eggs once and had to buy a 6-pak from the local grocery store. I gave it a little tap like I always did the jumbos and it didn't even crack. I though I'd have to pound that egg with a hammer to get it open.

Naturally, when I went back to jumbos, I forgot and smacked the egg against the side of the bowl. The shell disintegrated and I had egg all over the place. Gave new meaning to the phrase "egg on my face".

Triple yolks, wow! I never even knew you could get triple yolks, although it makes sense when you think about it.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 16, 2016)

rodentraiser said:


> Has anyone noticed if they buy jumbo eggs that the shells are also much thinner? I ran out of eggs once and had to buy a 6-pak from the local grocery store. I gave it a little tap like I always did the jumbos and it didn't even crack. I though I'd have to pound that egg with a hammer to get it open.
> 
> Naturally, when I went back to jumbos, I forgot and smacked the egg against the side of the bowl. The shell disintegrated and I had egg all over the place. Gave new meaning to the phrase "egg on my face".
> 
> Triple yolks, wow! I never even knew you could get triple yolks, although it makes sense when you think about it.



Now quintuplet yolks, that would be impressive.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 16, 2016)

I don't buy jumbo eggs, but I have noticed that the backyard hen eggs I started buying have much tougher shells than the grocery-store large eggs I used to buy. I imagine it has something to do with the feed.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 16, 2016)

blissful said:


> me too!


me three!


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 16, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> I don't buy jumbo eggs, but I have noticed that the backyard hen eggs I started buying have much tougher shells than the grocery-store large eggs I used to buy. I imagine it has something to do with the feed.



I noticed when I had Plymouth Rocks, their shells were thicker than my other hens' shells. Their eggs were also more in the medium-sized range. Interesting, the amount of shell is the same no matter the size of egg. The smaller the egg, the thicker the shell. I think it has something to do with the breed as well. I have a heck of a time cracking "store" eggs. The shells don't crack as nicely and they sometimes shatter. My gals lay jumbo-jumbo eggs. It is rare for me to get an egg that weighs under 60 g. Most weigh about 75-80 g. but I've had eggs that weighed 113-126 g. from my Rhode Island Reds.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 17, 2016)

Yes, in general certain breeds  lay different size eggs. Older hens will lay bigger eggs. Hens that lay double yolks usually have a shorter laying life as they only have a finite number of ova. 

Yolk colour is based on diet, but does not change the nutrition of the egg. 

Brown eggs are really white eggs that get a colour coat shortly after the shell is formed.  Check the inside of the shell - it's white.  
Yet blue egg shells are blue all the way thru. So there is really only two colours of egg.  White and blue (I'm talking chickens here folks - not Emu's, etc.).  ta ta!


----------



## Addie (Aug 17, 2016)

rodentraiser said:


> Has anyone noticed if they buy jumbo eggs that the shells are also much thinner? I ran out of eggs once and had to buy a 6-pak from the local grocery store. I gave it a little tap like I always did the jumbos and it didn't even crack. I though I'd have to pound that egg with a hammer to get it open.
> 
> Naturally, when I went back to jumbos, I forgot and smacked the egg against the side of the bowl. The shell disintegrated and I had egg all over the place. Gave new meaning to the phrase "egg on my face".
> 
> Triple yolks, wow! I never even knew you could get triple yolks, although it makes sense when you think about it.



Leghorns tend to lay white shell eggs. Rhode Island Reds lay brown shell eggs. Brown shells are much thicker than white. The deeper the color, the thicker the shell. We raised only RI Reds. The color can also be affected by the weather and temperature outside. The ears on the hen can be a telltale sign also. Some hens lay speckled dark brown eggs.


----------



## Addie (Aug 17, 2016)

CWS4322 said:


> I noticed when I had Plymouth Rocks, their shells were thicker than my other hens' shells. Their eggs were also more in the medium-sized range. Interesting, the amount of shell is the same no matter the size of egg. The smaller the egg, the thicker the shell. I think it has something to do with the breed as well. I have a heck of a time cracking "store" eggs. The shells don't crack as nicely and they sometimes shatter. My gals lay jumbo-jumbo eggs. It is rare for me to get an egg that weighs under 60 g. Most weigh about 75-80 g. but I've had eggs that weighed 113-126 g. from my Rhode Island Reds.



How are the girls doing? Came across the following and thought you might enjoy it. 

https://hencam.com/henblog/

Like yours, fun and interesting.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Aug 18, 2016)

Addie said:


> There was a corner store in my neighborhood that guaranteed double yolks in every egg. And he never got word that one egg had only one yolk. To bad, he died and the family closed the store.



We have an egg farm a few miles from our house that sells double yolk eggs.  Guaranteed. 
They sell single yolk too.
A flat of extra large, 18 count, single yolk is $2.00
I don't buy double yolk, so I'm not sure what they cost.

But its easy to see how they can guarantee a double yolk.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 18, 2016)

dragnlaw said:


> Yes, in general certain breeds  lay different size eggs. Older hens will lay bigger eggs. Hens that lay double yolks usually have a shorter laying life as they only have a finite number of ova.



oF TOPIC. eNGLISH QUESTION HERE. wHAT'S OVA?


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 18, 2016)

CharlieD said:


> oF TOPIC. eNGLISH QUESTION HERE. wHAT'S OVA?




Beginnings of eggs in the ovaries.


----------

